

Pete Seeger, Songwriter and Champion of Folk Music, Dies at 94 - japhyr
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/01/29/arts/music/pete-seeger-songwriter-and-champion-of-folk-music-dies-at-94.html

======
mjhoy
> In 1955 he was subpoenaed by the House Un-American Activities Committee,
> where he testified, “I feel that in my whole life I have never done anything
> of any conspiratorial nature.” He also stated: “I am not going to answer any
> questions as to my association, my philosophical or religious beliefs or my
> political beliefs, or how I voted in any election, or any of these private
> affairs. I think these are very improper questions for any American to be
> asked, especially under such compulsion as this.”

His mixture of politics, love, loss, and humor in his songs has always
inspired me. He brings together traditions, mixes them up, fights the system,
produces something beautiful. RIP.

